

SpaceX satellite fairing tested in world's largest vacuum chamber - keiferski
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtI1V624vWM&feature=youtu.be

======
kiba
You mean fairing. SpaceX is a launch system operator, not a satellite
operator.

~~~
keiferski
Fixed, thanks.

------
gus_massa
_> Separation occurs when the rocket is traveling 4x faster then a speeding
bullet._ _> Nearly 10x the speed of sound._

The captions are a little misleading. The separation occurs in the _vacuum_ so
you don't have any structural or temperature problems, no nasty shockwaves.
It's not a problem to travel very fast once you are up there. (I like their
work, I think it's amazing, but I don't like the unrelated astonishing
trivia.)

